# Ecu tuning for V6



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I was reading an article from the June 04 Super Street V6 motor. I basically advised that the only diff from the Altima V6 and the Z is that the Z has a large intake manifold, shorter runners, exhuast and tuning. So my question is why not take the Z tuning map and use it on the Altima V6? If you have header/exhaust/CAI the flow should be as good or better than the stock Z. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

tsr0003 said:


> I was reading an article from the June 04 Super Street V6 motor. I basically advised that the only diff from the Altima V6 and the Z is that the Z has a large intake manifold, shorter runners, exhuast and tuning.



If those are truly the only differences, then 'yes' you should be able to make
up a lot of ground on the stock Z in terms of air flow...

A lot of us have been debating the engine differences since they debuted
the Z last year.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

tsr0003 said:


> I was reading an article from the June 04 Super Street V6 motor. I basically advised that the only diff from the Altima V6 and the Z is that the Z has a large intake manifold, shorter runners, exhuast and tuning. So my question is why not take the Z tuning map and use it on the Altima V6? If you have header/exhaust/CAI the flow should be as good or better than the stock Z. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


so u trying to say if we do that the altima has a chance wit the Z?


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altima04 said:


> so u trying to say if we do that the altima has a chance wit the Z?


Generally speaking, if all else is equal (specifically power and weight), a rear-driver will almost always beat a front-driver. This has mostly to do with the fact that a rear-driver takes advantage of the weight-transfer to the rear during launch, which places more weight on the drive wheels and gives them better traction with the road. This weight transfer, unfortunately, works against a front-driver by reducing the weight on the front tires, thus reducing traction substantially.

In the specific case of an Altima V6 MT vs. a 350Z MT, they're about the same weight (depends on the options), however the Altima lacks an LSD, which the 350Z of course has. Based on this, and keeping in mind the above "general rule", even if you got the Altima to make 287hp/274tq, the 350Z would probably still win. The Altima would probably need at least 300hp to make up for the inherent handicaps it has.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

altima04 said:


> so u trying to say if we do that the altima has a chance wit the Z?


The altima can hang with the Z with bolt ons.


----------



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> Generally speaking, if all else is equal (specifically power and weight), a rear-driver will almost always beat a front-driver. This has mostly to do with the fact that a rear-driver takes advantage of the weight-transfer to the rear during launch, which places more weight on the drive wheels and gives them better traction with the road. This weight transfer, unfortunately, works against a front-driver by reducing the weight on the front tires, thus reducing traction substantially.
> 
> In the specific case of an Altima V6 MT vs. a 350Z MT, they're about the same weight (depends on the options), however the Altima lacks an LSD, which the 350Z of course has. Based on this, and keeping in mind the above "general rule", even if you got the Altima to make 287hp/274tq, the 350Z would probably still win. The Altima would probably need at least 300hp to make up for the inherent handicaps it has.





My '04 Alty SE 3.5 auto had an LSD. Spun posi everywhere I went. TQ steer was minimal. Do the MT 3.5s not come with an LSD???

And BTW, I could hang with most 350Zs at the track. My car went 14.2s and most 350s went low 14s...



Jon


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

1QIKALTY said:


> My '04 Alty SE 3.5 auto had an LSD. Spun posi everywhere I went. TQ steer was minimal. Do the MT 3.5s not come with an LSD???


I don't think my '05 3.5 MT has a LSD.. mind you I've never peeled rubber to find out either (still breaking it in.. very carefully)...


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

i am wondering if you can plug in a Z ECu and make it work on the Altima. Also if any A/M companies can take the Z tuning and make a piggy back or re-tune the Altima ECU for enhanced performance. 

While the weight/ fwd vs. rwd will effect a head to head race the Ecu will put the 2 engines closer to the same HP output.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

alty02 said:


> The altima can hang with the Z with bolt ons.


damn thats tight


----------

